# Movie Speed Racer Mach 5 kit



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Was killing time at Target and I found this neat little kit:











Took about 10 minutes to slap it together:












What I liked is that the body is painted and not just molded in white. It's around 1/24th scale. I left off the stickers, I'll probably print out some decals and spray some dullcoat on the interior. They also had the Mach 6, I'll get that one later, both were $9.95.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Not too shabby. Its a bit soft on some details, but at least there's SOMETHING out there to support this movie. I have not seen any hype, recently at least, and one has to wonder if it will go direct to video!

I have the Polar Lights one that was started as a father/daughter project some years ago. She's lost interest, so it will become a ME project soon.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I think they missed the mark on the film.Will look for those kits today


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There are a LOT of Speed Racer movie toys at TRU--Hot Wheels, die casts and a radio controlled Mach 5...


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh... that's what I get for not going shopping. I'll have a look at TrU and see what they have.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Agreed, it's great to see that someone has produced a model kit to support the film (not that I'll probably go see it).

But who the heck are Jada and why do they think an 8 year old can assemble this thing in minutes!

And what is the bonus sticker? Is it worth buying the kit for the bonus sticker? Or should I just settle for the $1.00 1/64th scale die-cast?

Jim


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Jada is actually a diecast manufacturer first. They have just forayed into plastic model kits. I recently purchased their Big Time Muscle kit. They are nice kits, but have the giant wheel and tire combo that the diecast come with. At least it is something to work with.


I'm surprised to see them hit the market with a Snap kit of the Mach 5 and 6. I was sure Autoworld would be the only game in town. 


The kit looks good from your photo's. I'm just glad to see another company venturing into plastic. By the way, these guys will probably only do car kits. 
They do have a Corvette Z06, Concept Camaro, Ford GT, and a Ford Shelby Mustang available in plastic right now. I'm very curious to see what other cars/trucks they plan on putting out.


Chris


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

The model is really simplified,If you're looking for a super detailed model you probably won't like these. There is no engine or chassis detail.The prepainting is well done though.The Bonus stickers are the Speed Racer logo and the Big M and 5's that go on the sides.It does look as good as Mattels diecast version that sells for $24.95. (way over priced for a 1/24 scale car)
Saw the big RC Mach 5(cartoon version not movie) at Tru, looked pretty nice except for the crappy wheels.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Found them at Target.I got the 5 and the 6.The pre-paint is not quite accurate.the bodys are molded in a off white kinda plastic.There are painted parts,like the lights and some engine parts,and interiors,seats and dashs.With a little paint here and there,they could look nice,and painting the body and under sides could make them shine.They are very easy to put together,but I dare anyone to get the M on the hood placed on the first try!I'm thinking I'll mask them and paint them on.They well be a great addition to any Mach 5 collection.Alexander


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just got the 1/24 die cast Mach 5 so I could play with it right away.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I stand corrected,these kits are indeed painted.After looking at them in proper light,they are painted.Because they are molded in a light grey plastic,there is a coat of very light white laquer which makes the color come out Camo.Grey.Alexander


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I decided to get the Mach 5 and Mach 6 kits just to get in a couple of quick builds. I still have to paint my Wade A Minut kit and need to get the 'mood' back in my kitbuilding!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I assembled the kits and they look very nice (except for one of the stick-on decals I tore by accident). It was fun to just slap something together and have two kits finished in one day!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Does any one know what the differences between the cartoon/movie Mach5's? To me they look the same.Maby the front end of the movie version is not as wide?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The movie Mach looks like it was designed by the Miata team.Not what I was expecting.It is softer looking than the original car.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

spocks beard said:


> Does any one know what the differences between the cartoon/movie Mach5's? To me they look the same.Maby the front end of the movie version is not as wide?


This sort of gives you the differences on 2 'real' Mach 5s

http://screenrant.com/archives/the-mach-5-race-car-from-speed-769.html

Jim


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link! The bottom repro car does have the edge as far as looking more like the cartoon version. But i'm not complaining about the movie car in the top pic.I'm very happy they got it real close,as a lot of movie remakes try and mess with a good thing!I'll go see the movie when it comes out.Wonder if they will use a real chimp or cgi for chimm chimm


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

PS You gotta love john goodman as pops!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

No I don't.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

John goodman will do a great job.Can't think of any one else:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Works for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

It's real Chimp:

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff111/foj3000/NDVD_002copy.jpg


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

spocks beard said:


> John goodman will do a great job.Can't think of any one else:thumbsup:


My vote's for Stallone. He's making a comeback, you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here are a few pics of the Mach 6.I chucked the sticker M for the front,and masked and and painted the M with Guards Red.I also painted the wheels and under carrage steel for some quck contrast.There are some detail on the cages for each wheels that need to be picked out.I forgot to put some screens on the back behind the headrest.Maybe later.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Those kits look pretty nice for a $10 snap! I'll definantly have to pick up both of them. I have the PL glue kit, but it's always nice to support someone making plastic!

Okay, so I gotta ask this about the movie: What's up with the Mach 6? I havn't seen anything about the plot (besides guessing about the obvious), so is the Mach 5 destroyed or something? I don't want any spoilers, just a basic idea.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Dont know,but there is a 4,5,and 6.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> Dont know,but there is a 4,5,and 6.


Yea, I'm totally confused. Not that I remember much from watching the series very long ago, but I think they're creating a few things for the movie. I was just at Wal-Mart picking up a 1/64 Mach 5 & I noticed on the packaging for the M4 it said the word "phantom" & something about Speed "racing the ghosts of his family's past".

Speaking of which, is there any difference that anyone noticed between the 1/64s at Wal-Mart & Target? I noticed packaging differences, but that's about it at a glance.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I bought the 5 and 6 and they were a blast to put together! I plan on printing out a decal for my 5 and using the sticker as a mask for the 6. Alex- it looks like you painted the headlights silver on your 6 also? Did I mention these were fun?
BTW- Apparently Pops builds a modded up 5 to be a 6 for the "Big" race. Looks like a great movie to me.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah,I did paint the headlights silver.I also added some Bare Metal Foil to the two side vents next to the scoop behind the cockpit.Alexander


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks like you painted the wheels too.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes,the wheels were shot with the steel I used for the under carrage.I felt it needed some color,otherwise it looks like a big white blob.I'm still figiting with it,kinda fun actually.Alexander


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

So,after seeing a pic of the die-cast I notice a few things they missed on this one.No tailights,I went in with three different sized drill bits made the three hole on the back quarter panel,droped some orange paint.The head lights are not frenched in like on the car,so I decided to do it like the original and clear yellow the headlight covers.I repainted the wheels and tailcone chrome,and the frames metallic grey with red accents.The pictures in the post before are the new changes.I'm stepping away from the model now!!alexander


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool beans!! Looks like you painted the side exhaust too.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

OK,so I decided to finish these two finally!!I masked,yes masked the M on the Mach 5 and painted it Guards Red.I painted the headlight covers clear yellow,and dull coated the interior for contrast.Finally,I used a grey Gundam Marker on the doors,trunk,handles.DONE!!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Okay, so I gotta ask this about the movie: What's up with the Mach 6? I havn't seen anything about the plot (besides guessing about the obvious), so is the Mach 5 destroyed or something? I don't want any spoilers, just a basic idea.


While killing time at Target shopping with the wife I went to look at DVD's.
They had a couple of books that were movie tie ins. The book stated that the Mach 6 is Speeds race only car while the Mach 5 is his daily driver and his rally race car. When I was a kid I always wondered how Speed could drive his race car on the street.
I picked up the Mach 5 kit. I was gonna buy the Mattel die cast until I realized it was 24.99! I might pick up a Mach 6 but really don't care for it.
If you painted it black and gave it some batfins you would have another style of Batmobile! IMO.... 

Max Bryant


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great job !!! very cool updates


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I really had a hard time deciding between the Jada kit and the Hot Wheels diecast. The biggest downside to the HW car was the cost, but the wheel detail and overall body shape ended up winning me over. I may end up grabbing a jada kit for a custom project, though.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

For anyone who bought the Mach 5 Jada kit, can you tell me how long it is? I have the old PL kit & I was wondering how big it is in comparison to it. Also, does anyone have any idea what scale these are? 1/24?

*Mighty Max *- Thanks for the info on the Mach 6! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEEMAN (Mar 27, 2008)

This IS Nice I Have Got One 2 That I'd Like To Show


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The Jada Mach 5 is larger than the PL kit, 8 inches vs. about 7.
I scanned the Jada stickers for both kits and copied it to decal paper. I'll try putting them on this afternoon.
I left the light covers for the Mach 6 clear. I'm going to try and put bare metal foil on the Mach 6 wheels. No idea why they didn't chrome those!

Edit- I made the decals and applied the M to the Mach 5. It turned out less than spectacular. Cracked in a couple of places. I may be able to repair it.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

These are on closeout already @$6.88!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Mach 6 is horrible looking. Horrifying!! Movie makers can't design car bodies.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think it looks cool.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

F91 -


> I'm going to try and put bare metal foil on the Mach 6 wheels.


There's something better I used that is a terrific chrome. It's called Alclad chrome. You first spray your kit part with a flat black paint, and then, in an air brush, spray on the Alclad Chrome paint. When it dries, it REALLY looks like chrome. 

For an example, here's a picture of a 1957 Chevy I built. I stripped off the kit chrome using Easy Off oven cleaner. After that, I removed all the flash and mold lines, some of which were in a very non-prototypical spot. I also added the correct bumper bolts using pin heads. Once the bumper looked correct, I applied the Flat Black paint and then the Alclad.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks MCR! Are you sure it's flat black? I was under the impression you are supposed to use gloss, the glossier the better? BTW- Bleach will take chrome off too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've always used gloss black under my Alclad chrome. It has to be enamel though. Lacquer seems to "absorb" the chrome. I think Aluminum and Duralmin use lacquer basecoats. Some of the other shades use flat black.
Yeah F91. I use the bleach too. Good tip.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

The movie's getting terrible reviews, mostly due to the onslaught of constant color. Best reviews so far: "No, Speed Racer, No." And: "I think Hunter S. Thmpson had dreams that looked like this."


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw it and loved it. How about "It looks like Walt Disney threw up!"?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm sure I used Tremclad Enamil Flat Black, but it's been a while since i used the Alclad.


----------

